# Help With Invert Identification?



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

I got some frags and a hermit for free, but was given no names. Can anyone help me identify them?










This is my survivor, my mr random no species known hermit crab. His name is Crusty.



















These are my unidentified baby frags. Any clues?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*inverts*

the hermit crab looks like a calcinus laevimanus...the frags are hard to tell ....


----------



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

I looked it up, and that's definitely what he is; good to know he won't become a huge one! Though a big one might be cute, but not in a 14 gallon!

Can anyone help ID those frags?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

If you can get a clearer picture of them people might be able to help better. But if I had to guess(not an expert) I would say some sort of encrusting coral. Or mushrooms, hard to tell.


----------

